# Suggestion: Interval for media sources



## legendaryMihawk (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello there,

I was trying to implement a short media source into my OBS which shows all of my social media in a 10 second video. 

However, there is no option to set a time interval. It's either possible to set it to an infinite loop or to reactivate it whenever I re enter the scene or by disabling and enabling the source again. It would be nice to have an option to set an time interval which allows me to display that video every 5 minutes for example.

If it's possible to implement it that way or if there is any other solution to it that I don't know of, a response would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## Matt Franklin (Oct 17, 2017)

A workaround for the time being would be to install the Advanced Scene Switcher plugin (which, honestly, deserves official support. Crazy-stupid-useful plugin found at https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/automatic-scene-switching.395/).

In the "Scene Round Trip" tab, build a trigger for your media source's scene with a timer to handle transitioning out.

While we're talking about media source transitions, though, I'd love to see some options in the VLC source for transitions between playlist entries. Hard-cutting just doesn't do it for me, although predictive fading might be hard on the CPU.


----------



## housemusicasylum (May 25, 2022)

Is it possible to perform this with video sources and not scenes?


----------

